
Apple at Interspeech 2019 - davelester
https://machinelearning.apple.com/2019/09/15/interspeech.html
======
wodenokoto
I don’t follow apple closely, but isn’t this a new direction for them?

Publishing papers and sponsoring research conferences? My impression of apple
research has always been to keep it inside and not really join the public
discourse

~~~
ksec
Words from Apple News Circle were that Apple could not hire any talents in
Machine Learning because Apple has rules and policy to disallow their
employees publish anything ( even blog ) without approval. And that includes
any research related technical documentation.

I guess in Machine Learning fields you will need these papers to prove your
worth, not to mention the continuous improvement in ML across the whole
industry. So after a few years Apple relented and allow them to publish these
papers.

This slight changes of attitude has some effect on other department as well,
including security research where now Apple at least participate in certain
events.

------
dzhiurgis
Can someone at Apple solve multilingual users problems (especially when your
small country is not one of 15 supported ones)?

Also wouldn't mind being able just use Google's assistant natively...

~~~
Austin_Conlon
I can’t imagine Apple and Google would work together to integrate Google
Assistant in Apple’s systems in a way that meets Apple’s privacy standards.

I think if Siri got direct web answers working reliably (currently being
tested in Spotlight search) then the two assistants would be comparably
useful.

~~~
dzhiurgis
Well ideally there'd be a common protocol for all assistants.

What I really want tho is transcription for more languages. Google has an API
for that, just let people use it...

------
trevyn
To anyone who might consider working at Apple:
[http://worrydream.com/Apple/](http://worrydream.com/Apple/)

